# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Rate this cycle

## sleepstalker

150 mgs a week of test prop
500 mgs of Injectable L-Carnitine
2.5 mgs per ml of injectable oxandralone a few times a week
HCG when on cycle (not sure about the doses still looking into this) 
Also looking into tb500 and bcp157
This is for informational purposes. If one were to take these things it would be for a medical condition under doctors supervision.

----------


## Mr. Small

Not sure what you can expect from that really.
You would get more benefit from running prop @ 500mg per week tbh

----------


## sleepstalker

> Not sure what you can expect from that really.
> You would get more benefit from running prop @ 500mg per week tbh


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11701431/

----------


## sleepstalker

> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11701431/


Also the higher the test dose of I am correct the more one has to worry about estrogen conversion. Some is good but too much is bad. Also other metabolic issues.

----------


## DuckTheViking

> 150 mgs a week of test prop
> 500 mgs of Injectable L-Carnitine
> 2.5 mgs per ml of injectable oxandralone a few times a week
> HCG when on cycle (not sure about the doses still looking into this) 
> Also looking into tb500 and bcp157
> This is for informational purposes. If one were to take these things it would be for a medical condition under doctors supervision.


The cycle makes no sense, unless you have some very unusual objectives or situation.
Have you seen anyone get good results from this?
The test is just a bit above natural / TRT levels, so it won't contribute to your growth except keep your natural (just above) levels when you get shut down from other aas.
It may be easier to take anavar tablets instead of injecting it.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

150 mg EW of test is not gonna be much more then the body's endogenous production. That cycle is not worth running in my opinion.

----------


## Mr. Small

> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11701431/


Not sure what that article proves, you need to run 500mg per week

----------


## tarmyg

What is the goal with this cycle?

----------


## DuckTheViking

The pub med article that you refer to uses a 20 week period. Assuming some PCT afterwards and time off = (time on + PCT), are you going to invest one year of your life in something that actual practitioners says is useless, just because you read an article on the Internet? Go ask guys at your gym who have a physique that you aspire to whether they think it's a good idea...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## redz

Waste of a cycle...

----------


## Cuz

Id never bother with such it looks like a trt cruise to me with some other supps threw in it. I doubt you will see hardly any results unless your natural test is practical bottomed out

----------

